
Show HN: Flexbox Builder, a tool for visualizing responsive flexbox - cwilby
https://www.flexboxbuilder.com
======
ORioN63
I really like this. I hate doing layout in css.

I'm not sure if I missed it, but a few controls for the nodes would be cool
(delete, swap with next, etc). I also couldn't focus the main node, after
creating two nodes there. This was no problem, with the child nodes, because
they shrink around the borders (which is amazing UX!).

Really cool project. Just curious, are you planning in open-sourcing it?

------
randomacct3847
I was under the impression that css grid had become the preferred way to
layout pages now over flexbox?

------
okozzie
What's the purpose of the Content field? It doesn't seem to do anything

~~~
cwilby
The intention was to change the content within the selected node. Thinking
I'll either remove it as the focus is mainly on flex layouts, or add a code
editor to modify content.

------
skilled
Not working on mobile?

